# pectic enzyme/ lallzyme ex



## Rocco (May 3, 2015)

Is there a difference between these two enzymes? I realized I am out of pectic enzyme this time, but have the lallzyme EX i ordered from more wine as recommended in their winemaking manual for red wine. Do they accomplish similar goals or do I need both? I used pectic in the past.

If I need both, I will have to add pectic a day or two after adding yeast, is that an issue?


----------



## stickman (May 3, 2015)

The Lallzyme EX is pectic enzyme, it's all you need.


----------



## Rocco (May 4, 2015)

stickman said:


> The Lallzyme EX is pectic enzyme, it's all you need.




Is ok I'm adding it 48 hours after pitching yeast? I didn't have it available.


----------



## Rocco (May 4, 2015)

stickman said:


> The Lallzyme EX is pectic enzyme, it's all you need.




So it will prevent haziness as well?


----------



## richmke (May 4, 2015)

Rocco said:


> Is ok I'm adding it 48 hours after pitching yeast? I didn't have it available.



You might want to give it extra time on the backside (before 1st racking).




> So it will prevent haziness as well?



Pectin causes the haze. The pectic enzyme will break down the pectin.


----------



## Rocco (May 5, 2015)

I wonder why when I read about lallzyme nothing says it will prevent pectin haxe


----------



## ibglowin (May 5, 2015)

I have used it for 5 years now and have never had any haze problems. Lallzyme is a particularly good enzyme for breaking down the grape (cell wall) and making it available to the yeast. Color comes out in just a matter of hours after the addition.


----------



## sour_grapes (May 5, 2015)

Rocco said:


> I wonder why when I read about lallzyme nothing says it will prevent pectin haxe



I think it sorta _does_ say that, just not in plain English. From: http://www.scottlab.com/uploads/documents/downloads/244/Lallzyme%20EX%20%206-22-10.pdf



> Lallzyme EX is a blend of pectinase and hemicellulase specially formulated to improve color stability and enhance mouthfeel in red wines. Specific side activities contribute to the macerating action on the grape cell wall. This allows the progressive liberation of polyphenols and tannin bound polysaccharides. When using this enzyme juice extraction from red grape skins is significantly increased and the *filterability of the wine is improved.* Lallzyme EX has been formulated to provide a gentle maceration even in lower maturity grapes. [Emphasis added.]



"Filterability" is code for "haze-reducing."


----------



## ceeaton (May 6, 2015)

ibglowin said:


> I have used it for 5 years now and have never had any haze problems. Lallzyme is a particularly good enzyme for breaking down the grape (cell wall) and making it available to the yeast. Color comes out in just a matter of hours after the addition.



Mike/Paul, I'm picking up some red Chilean grapes and juice this weekend. I probably won't get to combining the grapes and juice bucket until early the next morning (ie. about 18 hrs after pickup). Would it be safe and/or advisable to add the Lallzyme to the crushed grapes right when I pick the grapes up, or would it be better just to wait until the grapes and juice get combined in their final fermentation bucket(s) (might also just go buy a 20 gallon brute today)?


----------

